# I Want.............



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

A good qtz watch. Largish if I can. Looking at Marathon but open to suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> A good qtz watch. Largish if I can. Looking at Marathon but open to suggestions.
> 
> Thanks.


Found that watch you wanted, very rare


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

one question Paul...

Why?


----------

